# Camelback KUDU vs Osprey Raptor



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with either pack? Advantages, disadvantages, etc....? Just need a pack for solo rides and all day rides that can hold all the necessary goodies to keep you rolling.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

Used camelbaks for 15 years but switched to the Raptor a couple years ago and love it. Its the little things like the magnetic nozzle holder, the way the bladder comes out of the pack, the venting, the rollout tool pouch, etc. I don't have the kudo but have 6 or 7 other camelbaks. The camelbaks aren't bad. The raptor just has a lot of little extras.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Organ said:


> Used camelbaks for 15 years but switched to the Raptor a couple years ago and love it. Its the little things like the magnetic nozzle holder, the way the bladder comes out of the pack, the venting, the rollout tool pouch, etc. I don't have the kudo but have 6 or 7 other camelbaks. The camelbaks aren't bad. The raptor just has a lot of little extras.


I too have had a lot of CamelBaks over the years, and I have stuck with them. The new CamelBaks have evolved. They now have a lot/most/all of the features you mention above. Plus the whole Low Rider thing...which is amazing (albeit, not found on the KUDU).


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

stonant said:


> Anyone have any experience with either pack? Advantages, disadvantages, etc....? Just need a pack for solo rides and all day rides that can hold all the necessary goodies to keep you rolling.


Can't go wrong with Camelbak. They back their products and have awesome customer service.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

The KUDU, if I remember correctly, was born out of the euro enduro scene. It's got a (I think) 3/4" closed cell foam pad as a back protector. It's the pack I have my eye on when my old (like 15 years) pack dies.

That being said, I have friends who ride Osprey packs and love them. If you have a store that has them both, try them on with some weight in them and, buy the one you like.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I too have had a lot of CamelBaks over the years, and I have stuck with them. The new CamelBaks have evolved. They now have a lot/most/all of the features you mention above. Plus the whole Low Rider thing...which is amazing (albeit, not found on the KUDU).


For someone that takes their bladder out after every ride, I love the single zipper over the pack and down the strap as opposed to routing the hose through holes and straps. I do have a recent camelbak and their tool roll and magnetic tube holder seem like more of an afterthought and aren't nearly as convenient. Nitpicking points I know.
I like the camelbak bite valve and back protector though. Its all about choices I suppose.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Organ said:


> For someone that takes their bladder out after every ride, I love the single zipper over the pack and down the strap as opposed to routing the hose through holes and straps. I do have a recent camelbak and their tool roll and magnetic tube holder seem like more of an afterthought and aren't nearly as convenient. Nitpicking points I know.
> I like the camelbak bite valve and back protector though. Its all about choices I suppose.


On the CamelBak Low Rider packs (including the Skyline, Solstice and Volt, all of which I or my daughter own) the bladder disconnects at the hose. The hose never comes out of the bag. As for the tool roll, I actually thought that the CB version was a rip off of the Osprey. I didn't see any material difference between the two, although I will check more carefully next time I am at my LBS.

Agreed on the magnetic tube thing. The old magnet-free system on the CBS worked just fine. If a magnet is going to be used, probably best that it have some functional use, like on the Osprey offerings.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If you disconnect and leave the hose on - even if you just use water - the hose gets pretty skunky! That's what my wife does, but she has a voice activated cleaner, "honey could you clean out my camelbak hose?'.
I take mine out and stick it in the freezer, hose and all, but I have a mix in mine. Never really needs cleaning. My only requirement is an open netting material that holds the pack away from my back, which helps considerably with cooling.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MSU Alum said:


> If you disconnect and leave the hose on - even if you just use water - the hose gets pretty skunky! That's what my wife does, but she has a voice activated cleaner, "honey could you clean out my camelbak hose?'.
> I take mine out and stick it in the freezer, hose and all, but I have a mix in mine. Never really needs cleaning. My only requirement is an open netting material that holds the pack away from my back, which helps considerably with cooling.


I disconnect the bladder outdoors then open the valve and blow the water out of the hose before throwing the pack (with the hose) in my garage, and the bladder in my fridge. No problems after 2 seasons (well, none that I know of anyway - yikes!).


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have the Raptor 10 and 14. The 10 for shorter rides the 14 for all day lunch and extra clothes rides. The Raptor has so many great cycling specific features. The bladder is great with the fold over top you can jam in as much ice as you want and it is super easy to close. I also really like how the bladder goes in and out so easily. The zipper on the right shoulder strap holds the hose down, no need to thread the hose through anything, this is one of the best features of the pack. The bottom tool kit hold is great, I carry all my tools in it plus a GUP. In the inner pocket there are slots for holding your pump and a spare tube. If you are talking about the 14 the middle stuff-it pocket can hold a ton. I find this to be the best and fastest way to carry the chin bar of my Bell Super helmet, just one hook and you have the chinbar in and protected. This expandable middle pocket could easily carry a gortex jacket and arm warmers. Super happy with the Raptor.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Osprey. They stand by their product. Plus it's super functional with MTB specific features.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Osprey without a doubt. As already mentioned there are a lot of little extras about the pack that just make it a step above anything else IMO. The tool roll in the bottom compartment to keep the weight low, the zip open bladder compartment for easy in and out, and just the assortment of little pockets and attachment points for keys all the way up to your helmet and pads if necessary.


----------



## Rycan86 (Aug 2, 2017)

I own a Kudu 12 and I love it. For what its worth, I ride with it all the time just as with a helmet, even for short rides without the bladder. The spine protector may be a gimmick, but its peace of mind and something that I would have wished I had on if something were to happen. 

I never had a ride long enough to warrant a full 3 liter bladder, Ive only ever filled it up to 2 liters. Even then, I had the tool roll filled, a plus tire tube, the chin guard for my helmet, kneepads, snacks, and enough room to stuff a hoodie into it when the climbing got warm. 

Never tried the Osprey but pretty sure you cant go wrong with either one though.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

Rycan86 said:


> I own a Kudu 12 and I love it. For what its worth, I ride with it all the time just as with a helmet, even for short rides without the bladder. The spine protector may be a gimmick, but its peace of mind and something that I would have wished I had on if something were to happen.
> 
> I never had a ride long enough to warrant a full 3 liter bladder, Ive only ever filled it up to 2 liters. Even then, I had the tool roll filled, a plus tire tube, the chin guard for my helmet, kneepads, snacks, and enough room to stuff a hoodie into it when the climbing got warm.
> 
> Never tried the Osprey but pretty sure you cant go wrong with either one though.


+1 everything he said!


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the Osprey Syncro, mainly for the separate mesh backpanel. Camelbak has something similar, I think it's called Airfoil. I can't imagine going back to a pack without such a mesh panel again.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had the Osprey Raptor for over two years.

I really like it. It feels like an extension of my body and I hardly know it's there even though it's pretty full. I like the removable tool kit and the no excuses warranty, which I've already used successfully.

I did a side-by-side comparison with the MULE NV. Review is below.

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hy...rey-raptor-14-vs-camelbak-mule-nv-990978.html

For me, it all boiled down to fit, and the Osprey fit me better.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just got a Camelbak Skyline. After getting a low ride pack I don't think I'll go back to the regular ones.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Last year I ordered three packs at once...a CamelBak Skyline LR 10, the K.U.D.U. 12, and the Dakine Drafter 14L. All were nice but the Dakine was the one I kept. Not a true low rider pack but the bladder compartment is low which keeps the weight at the bottom of the pack similar to a low rider. There's a really nice mesh system that keeps the actual pack off your back for great ventilation. Has several decent compartments for tools, food, extra layers if needed. Just overall a really nice pack. And being a super clyde it fit the best out of the three as well.


----------

